# Paphiopedilum philippinense album



## Anca86 (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi,

So this is my Paphiopedilum philippinense album. It's quite small. I have not yet mesure it as it just opened.

What do you think? 

Have a great day!
Anca


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 28, 2021)

Congrats on your flowers!


----------



## h_mossy (Apr 28, 2021)

The pattern of the thick green veining in the dorsal is interesting. Is the lower petal supposed to split like that? I thought they were usually fused together.


----------



## musa (Apr 29, 2021)

Beautiful! It has a good twist of the petals. Will be interesting if the split synsepalum will carry on next blooming.


----------



## Anca86 (Apr 29, 2021)

musa said:


> Beautiful! It has a good twist of the petals. Will be interesting if the split synsepalum will carry on next blooming.


We shall see.
It has 2 more buds. I suspect that this is its first bloom.


----------



## richgarrison (Apr 29, 2021)

looking for other smarties to chime in... 

but looks like the smaller plant variety of phil alba - laevigatum aureum ?


----------



## Anca86 (Apr 29, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> looking for other smarties to chime in...
> 
> but looks like the smaller plant variety of phil alba - laevigatum aureum ?


That's a fancy name 
I have 2 books on paphs and Paphs philippinense album is not mentioned so maybe your guess is right.


----------



## richgarrison (Apr 29, 2021)

ok just to start some self correction... forget that note above... ;-)

i see 2 albinistic phillies.. in various shades of acceptance..

Forma Alboflavum (from Guido's most recent tome) and var. compactum aureoviride ... that second one was the one i was thinking... laevigatum was an old synonym for phil...

@ORD may have some good things to help us with here... btw - my friend Mr Google turned up this conversation at the AOS about an awarded plant back in 2016


----------



## Anca86 (Apr 29, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> ok just to start some self correction... forget that note above... ;-)
> 
> i see 2 albinistic phillies.. in various shades of acceptance..
> 
> ...


Thank you for your explanations. I wonder why the synsepalum is split.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 1, 2021)

It will improve on a bigger plant.


----------

